
TeXmacs 1.99.1 - sadhen
https://github.com/texmacs/texmacs/releases/tag/v1.99.10
======
lejalv
Example document written with TeXmacs: [https://edoc.ub.uni-
muenchen.de/15166/](https://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/15166/) (neuroscience PhD
thesis)

~~~
todd8
Nice!

------
sadhen
We have videos：

[http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/videos.en.html](http://texmacs.org/tmweb/home/videos.en.html)

It is worth your time.

~~~
bjoli
I used texmacs not so long ago and as a guile user I was a bit thrown off by
the ancient guile version. Are there any plans to migrate to the newer and
faster 2.2 or later 3.0?

I am not in any position to request things, but I got bitten a bit by the fact
that macro expansion happens at every startup, and due to me loading a lot of
extra modules for my own convenience texmacs took a long time to start.

~~~
mgubi
In the meanwhile you can just load those modules lazily, TeXamcs does the same
for some of its functionality, so you can look at the code to see how to do
it. Compilation will help this but for the moment the port to Guile 2 in on an
early stage and I cannot tell you exactly how long will take. Hopefully less
than one year from now. We are all quite busy otherwise. Help is appreciated,
especially from scheme programmers.

~~~
bjoli
I am not a programmer, but I do write some scheme from time to time. If you
end up in #guile on freenode I can try to help you the best I can.

~~~
mgubi
Thanks. I will show up when I'm going back to the port. Right now real life is
calling :) but I plan to resume working as soon as possible, in few weeks.

------
GiovanniP
For interested people: there is at the moment a proposal for a StackExchange
website
[https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/121978/texmacs](https://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/121978/texmacs)

Especially upvotes to questions are important, as enough people have joined to
pass the first stage, but not enough questions have been upvoted.

------
mgubi
Please remark the main web page at: www.texmacs.org

------
mruts
Do many people use TeXmacs? Now that you can export markdown and org-mode to
LaTeX, TeXmacs doesn’t seem to provide much value. I use org-mode with
embedded LaTeX for many documents and it works really well for standard stuff.
You still are probably going to want to use LaTeX (or even just TeX) for
complex documents like resumes and the like though.

I’ve tried using TeXmacs once and it never really worked well. Maybe because I
already can write LaTeX reasonably quickly, but using it always felt slow and
clunky.

~~~
AnaniasAnanas
I tried exporting org-mode to latex in the past and found it extremely buggy.
I don't really see a reason not to just directly use LaTeX instead.

~~~
marcle
I have co-authored several academic articles in Org mode with exporting to
LaTeX. The main reasons for choosing Org were that (i) we wanted to include
the analysis code, table generation and figures in the same file as the
manuscript, and (ii) the workflow was Emacs-centric. The Org markup was
simple, readily allowed for inserting most LaTeX, had nice tables, but was
fiddly for some more complex tasks. I recently needed to convert one of the
manuscripts from Org to Word - pandoc was very helpful.

We could possibly have used TeXmacs, R markdown (especially with RStudio),
some variant of noweb, or even Jupyter with conversion to LaTeX using pandoc.

------
Koshkin
One of the finest pieces of software out there. (It is thought to be inspired
by emacs and TeX, but the workflow bears little resemblance to using either of
them.)

------
flyrain
TeXmacs is a really interesting and fun product. Tried several times. Love its
idea. There are lots of bugs last time I tried. Glad to see it is moving
forward.

~~~
sadhen
I have to admit that GNU TeXmacs is buggy.

And I've fixed some of them by myself or with the help of other contributors.

Please report bugs to
[https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=texmacs](https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?group=texmacs)

And we will fix it as soon as possible.

For the next release: TeXmacs 2.1, we mainly focus on bug fixes.

------
trombonechamp
TeXmacs is a beautiful piece of software, much better (in my opinion) than
TeX. I wrote both my bachelor's and master's thesis in TeXmacs, and used it
for years for keeping a research notebook, for homework assignments during
undergrad, and for general note taking. I am delighted to hear that it is
still being developed. Thank you to the developers for their hard work!

~~~
pmoriarty
How does TeXmacs compare to LaTeX?

~~~
mgubi
LaTeX is a typesetting system, so usually you use it together with an editor
and a viewer. TeXmacs is _one_ program which does it all in such a way that
you can edit the typeset document directly and that what you see on the screen
is _exactly_ what will be on the final PDF. These features make it unique.
Typesetting quality is comparable to TeX in the sense that you can well
mistake a TeXmacs document with a LaTeX one. TeXmacs has an integrated picture
editor and a presentation mode, and you can have interactive sessions in your
document e.g. with software like R, Python, Scheme, Axiom, Reduce, etc...
Actually you can even run code inside TeXmacs to produce images with libraries
like TikZ/FeynMF/DraTeX/Asymptote/Graphviz whose functionalities have no
equivalent (yet) in TeXmacs.

~~~
pmoriarty
Then why is the grandparent poster comparing TeXmacs to TeX?

~~~
mgubi
Since he seems to have used it already I also assumed (s)he knew the
difference and that with TeX it was meaning a TeX-based workflow. But I wanted
to make clear the difference for newcomers since TeXmacs is often
misinterpreted as just a TeX frontend, which is not the case.

------
peatfreak
What are the main differences between TeXmacs and LyX?

~~~
mgubi
Many. Among which TeXmacs is a _structured_ editor. You manipulate the
structure of your document, from chapter, to sections, to environment, down to
fractions and brackets all is an environment, which means that you cannot
have, for example, (unwillingly) unmacthed brackets. Then TeXmacs contains the
UI, the typesetter, an interface to other programs like computer algebra
systems, an _internal_ image editor, an _internal_ versioning system, all in
\sim 170MB (without other external dependencies). An is extensible via Scheme
(much like Emacs is extensible).

~~~
improbable22
LyX is also structured in the sense you describe.

But somehow I never realised that TeXmacs is actually not TeX at all, I
assumed it was another front-end. How on earth did it get such a confusing
name?

~~~
mgubi
Historical reasons. Initially was inspired by TeX and Emacs. The project
started in 1998 so now is hard to change the name. For the moment there is no
consensus on a better name, so we stick with it and just try to make it clear
from the outset.

------
usgroup
Well done guys; your efforts are really appreciated. I use LaTeX for
everything usually through Rnw files so that I can embed R all over the place.
For me, I think some amount of literate programming functionality would be
essential before I could do much with this.

Does it support different types of layouts, and the sort of type-setting
flexibility one might be used to with LaTeX?

~~~
sadhen
It is a pleasure to write math in GNU TeXmacs.

One of my friends write the draft of a paper in GNU TeXmacs, and then export
it to LaTeX, finnaly, he polish the paper in LaTeX.

Other guys use TeXmacs for Maxima/FriCAS/Octave.

------
dash2
I used this about 10 years ago to write maths-heavy papers. It was really fun.
My favourite feature was you could tab through alternative mathematical
symbols: type an equals sign, then <tab> until it became \equiv or
approximately equal or whatever.

The project seemed to stall and I moved on to LyX. Nice to see it is back in
business.

~~~
sadhen
The project needs more developer.

We are trying to make it back to Ubuntu/Debian.

> The project seemed to stall and I moved on to LyX. Nice to see it is back in
> business.

Actually, Joris writes code for GNU TeXmacs on a regular basis. But he did not
update the main site before. The old-styled main site (before) delivered the
wrong message.

------
moon2
Good to know that this exists. I love LaTeX so much, and I've been using
Overleaf for my projects.

As a student in Brazil, all my assignments have to be formatted in the ABNT
norms. Doing it on Word is so annoying, so I used a LaTeX framework (abntex2)
so I can only focus on the content and not on the formatting.

~~~
mgubi
TeXmacs has also a macro system, in principle you could write a package style
for this format.

------
dang
A small thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11103012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11103012)

------
beautifulfreak
“TeXmacs-1.99.10” can’t be opened because it is from an unidentified
developer." Why not become an identified developer?

~~~
sadhen
You are talking about installing and opening GNU TeXmacs on macOS?

We may improve it later. For now, just trust it and be a happy TeXmacs user.

------
gjm11
Typo alert: Title here says 1.99.1 but it's actually 1.99.10.

~~~
sadhen
Sorry, this is my title:

GNU TeXmacs v1.99.10 is released!

But for some reason, the title was cut.

~~~
app4soft
In few hours after you submit any news on HN, you could edit titles (that
automatically modified by HN)

------
heckwithtex
The keyboard latency makes this program completely unusable! I've been
following the project for the last two decades hoping someday it would be
useful to touch typists who type around 120 wpm. Until then ... I just keep
using emacs + auctex. Sure looks nice though.

~~~
heckwithtex
NB: I tried both slowphil's custom build on github and the native windows
binary downloadable from the main web site. Typing lag (estimated at
500-800ms) is totally unacceptable in both instances.

~~~
mgubi
I can understand, but please appreciate that the task the program has to
perform to process typing is quite complex, especially because some delay is
needed to allow keycombinations. Anyway we plan to improve responsiveness in
the future. Thanks for the feedback.

